
Ooyala Wins Amazon Web Services Start-Up Challenge - drm237
http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/home/index.jsp?epi%2dcontent=NEWS%5fVIEW%5fPOPUP%5fTYPE&newsId=20071206006270&ndmHsc=v2%2aA1196946000000%2aB1197040954000%2aDgroupByDate%2aJ2%2aN1000837&newsLang=en&beanID=202776713&viewID=news%5fview%5fpopup
======
rapind
Surprised this isn't higher. Pretty cool tech behind this.

